# Kodi and Pixel Playing...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

&#8230; in the yard. They are a terrible distraction when I should be cleaning out the gardens!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

They are doing great together! Kodi certainly looks like he is enjoying playing with Pixel. Once Pixel gets bigger, it will be interesting to see if she takes on the bossy role so many female dogs assume. Either way, I know Kodi can handle her .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> They are doing great together! Kodi certainly looks like he is enjoying playing with Pixel. Once Pixel gets bigger, it will be interesting to see if she takes on the bossy role so many female dogs assume. Either way, I know Kodi can handle her .


Oh, believe me, she's ALREADY bossing him around. I just happened to catch the one part of their play where she wasn't pouncing on HIM. I think he just didn't want to give that stick up!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great video, Karen. Looks like she going to hold her own with Kodi. I noticed she got the bigger stick :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are so cute together. I can see she will be the boss of him. She doesn't back down


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That was fun to see! And you are so good with the both of them, letting them work out some of the manner things themselves.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Those Posh babies are going to be muscled up athletes pretty soon!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kodi and Pixel look just darling together!!! Seems like girls are more assertive. Even though Truffles is smaller than Scout she is definitely the boss.:biggrin1: Very cute video of the fluffballs


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Kodi seems very gentle with her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Those Posh babies are going to be muscled up athletes pretty soon!!!


Tom, I thought Kodi would be safe on the couch for a while, but the way she's going, I give it a week. She came up the steps onto the back deck this afternoon on her own! Each step is over her head!

She's also already learned how to push open the heavy-ish accordion gate on my office door, which Kodi has respected all his life. Fortunately, when she has escaped, Kodi "tattles" and we know we need to round her up. Time to get a tension gate for that doorway. This one is going to keep us on our toes!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Oh, believe me, she's ALREADY bossing him around.


This video reminds me of my interaction with my little 12 week old amiga Hava, CoCo, in Mexico a couple of months ago. Oh how I miss CoCo! Whenever I hear her name, I start searching around my California casa for her. Like Kodi, I thought I was going to teach her a thing or two. Whenever I would grab her ear and tug on it, Popi would give me the "leave it" command and my fun was over. Then CoCo would grab onto my tail and wouldn't let go. I would have to pull her around like dead weight. CoCo Momi never tell her to leave it and jus laugh! But oh how I miss my little CoCo. I know CoCo miss mi two.

It is remarkable to see the size difference between Kodi and Pixel. Like CoCo, Pixel is not intimidated by the difference in size. Take it from mi, I know they are already inseparable best friends.



Sheri said:


> letting them work out some of the manner things themselves.


I think there is a lot of wisdom in what you say. As long as there is no blood, guts, or extreme pain, I think we doggies can work things out better between ourselves than peoples can. A little "yip" from one of us doesn't mean we are in pain, it just a verbal means of telling the other doggie that they are being a little two aggressive.

Buena suerte, good luck Kodi, you are going two have your paws full with your little sister.

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> Kodi seems very gentle with her.


He's really been great with her. Just didn't want to give up his stick!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> As long as there is no blood, guts, or extreme pain, I think we doggies can work things out better between ourselves than peoples can. A little "yip" from one of us doesn't mean we are in pain, it just a verbal means of telling the other doggie that they are being a little two aggressive.


I agree. The only thing I have to watch right now is I don't want him bowling her over, because he is enough bigger that he could hurt her without meaning to. She'll "grow into him" fast enough! Mostly, he lets her chase him, so it's not an issue. He also was very good about backing off when I told him to be gentle, and the MINUTE she rolled over, he stopped by himself. I think they're doing fine.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sooo cute together. Pixel's tail is wagging non stop!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love the part where Kodi has a stick and then Pixel finds her own stick. She has learned to copy big brother already. So cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That was so much fun to watch. She's a feisty one for sure ! LOL


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Loved it! They're being dogs!!!  Zoe tried to play like that with my daughter-in-laws older small breed dog but since the other dog was older and little Zoe was untiring and relentless, we had to break it up as they were worried it was too much for the older dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Loved it! They're being dogs!!!  Zoe tried to play like that with my daughter-in-laws older small breed dog but since the other dog was older and little Zoe was untiring and relentless, we had to break it up as they were worried it was too much for the older dog.


Yes, that's why we timed this the way we did... I wanted Kodi's cometition obedience skills to be well on the way before getting a second puppy, but I still wanted him to be young enough to enjoy a puppy rather than be annoyed by it all the time.


----------

